# Persol Sunglasses



## BostonBrahmain (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody know why Persols run so large? I went out ansd found a pair to try on and they were huge on my face despite the size stated as being 55 or 56.



> *ASKANDY UPDATE:* Be sure to check out our article covering the best Persol Sunglasses currently available!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I don't think they run large. I have a few pair of Persols and the ones I have fit perfectly. the make hundreds of styles and the come in sizes so you just have to try several different ones on until you find the right fit.

What size hat do you wear? If you wear a unusually small hat then you may have a small head and this could be a problem with any sunglass frame


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Persols have the weirdest fit ever. I think they are made for certain head shapes and if your head isn't shaped like their ideal head, they won't fit you right and it's just too bad. I have the 2720's that fit most guys really well but they weren't comfortable at all on me. I gave one pair to my dad (they fit him perfectly) and I put little rubber nose guard things on my other pair so that I can still wear them every now and then without them falling off my face.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I love my Persols but I must admit my 0714 (folding) do fit / feel a bit large. They are the 52mm size (smallest). They are the ones I am wearing in the pic below and the ones McQueen is wearing on the cover of the book. Most know that he helped make Persols and the 0714 style famous in the USA. The same size in the 0649 (non folding) fit me perfectly. They are the best fitting frames I have out of all my sunglasses. I do have a small head and these glasses do appear a bit large on me but most of my aviator style sunglasses do. It's just part of my look. I dig it.

https://img130.imageshack.us/i/img4597y.jpg/


----------



## Minic (May 13, 2010)

I own a pair of 2953 Persols and they do fit a bit on the large side. But I believe it enhances the look. 
In response to your question, I do not know why they run big. I can only tell you that, during my hunt for the perfect pair, I had my sunglass shop order a few different sizes for me to try on. Give it a shot, they are awesome!


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

there are generally 4 different measurements in sunglasses as far as i know, the height of the lens, width of the lens, the width of the bridge and the length of the arm.

usually when people complain about the size of the sunglasses, its the width they have a problem with so you've got to sum the bridge and both of the lenses to find the actual width of the sunglasses to find the right fit for your face.

i think most of the time when sunglasses are listed by size they give the width of the lens, therefore a pair of sunglasses listed as 56mm lens could be wider/thinner than another pair listed as 56mm lens if the width of the bridge is different.

when i bought a pair of persols off ebay i got all the measurements so i was able to compare different models that i was interested. the one that i ultimately chose fits perfectly for me.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

a!!!!1 said:


> I put little rubber nose guard things on my other pair so that I can still wear them every now and then without them falling off my face.


where did you get these rubber guards?? sporting sunglasses (e.g. cycling or fishing) typically have rubber so they stay on when you sweat. i always wondered if i could put some on my "dressier" sunglasses during the summer when they tend to slip off more.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had two pair of Persols and neither ever felt quite right. Lost one pair and don't remember where I stored the other and I don't feel bad at all about 'em!.


----------



## BostonBrahmain (Feb 16, 2007)

The thing about them is that the frames themselves are thick and wide so the glasses appear oversized, at least the 54's do. I have never been able to find a 52 or 49 to try on.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

tdecast said:


> where did you get these rubber guards?? sporting sunglasses (e.g. cycling or fishing) typically have rubber so they stay on when you sweat. i always wondered if i could put some on my "dressier" sunglasses during the summer when they tend to slip off more.


I got them at Walgreen's for like $5. I put them on the nose, and another pair close to the ear just for a little extra help. They're brown though, so since the sunglasses are black I've been searching around for some black ones but haven't found any. Let me know if you find some black ones because I'd really like to get them.


----------



## reddy (Dec 1, 2010)

I have several sunglasses,also Persols sunglasses,it works well for me.Lately I bought a Oakley sunglasses,you can also consider it.Find one that fits you


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I have four pair of Persol sunglasses and four pair of reading/driving glasses in Persol frames. Each style comes in many different sizes and you have to take the time to find what works best for you. Once you have that, they are among the best there is, IMO.


----------

